
The Coronavirus Pandemic Will Forever Alter the World Order - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-coronavirus-pandemic-will-forever-alter-the-world-order-11585953005
======
vearwhershuh
Archived:

[https://archive.is/cyItf](https://archive.is/cyItf)

Kissinger should be regarded as the elite spokesman and what he says should be
taken very seriously.

 _" Addressing the necessities of the moment must ultimately be coupled with a
global collaborative vision and program." _

This is not a surprising take.

 _" The pandemic has prompted an anachronism, a revival of the walled city in
an age when prosperity depends on global trade and movement of people."_

OK.

------
smacktoward
If it produces a world order that no longer has room for noxious specimens
like Mr. Kissinger, maybe all the suffering will have been worth it.

